# Relictors ?



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Have the Relictors succomb to Chaos or do they still fight for the Emperor ? because they were only declared excomunicate traitors by one Inquisitor, but they destroyed an Inquisitional force to retrieve a Chaotic relic. Im unsure what my Relictors should be based on, any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Red Geist (Sep 18, 2008)

The Relictors augment Chaos Armor and weapons for thier use. They are still quite loyal to the Emperor, but this use of enemy equipment is heresy to the Imperium. The only reason the Chapter is still listed as a Loyalist group (fluff wise) is because the Relictors are spread thin, sightings are rare and proof of the use of Chaos equipment has not been confirmed. I tried this Chapter from mixing CSM and Loyalist squads when building them, but the rules were in 2nd or 3rd edition (I started SM back in early 07, so I don't know).

Based on what a veteran player told me, some Daemon weapons were available to the Captains. Though not used in fluff, modified Chaos armor looks alot better. For basing an army on them, mix the bits of CSM and SM tactical squads (add in some DA robes for some distinction), but keep all manner of vehicles, dreads, jump packs, and terminators clean. Make your strategy your own, but I'd stay away from Inquisitorial allies if you want to stay true to the fluff.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

They are still loyal, just on the run. The =I= that declared them excomunicate traitors did it because they had a choas relic he wanted and they wouldn't hand it over (or so it is implied in the fluff I read that was in WD). 

I would model them as completely imperial with the exception of your leader whom give a big shiny deamon weapon. They only allow their older members of the chapter to use them, its not like you become a tactical marine and they had you Lucuis's armour and Kharn's chainaxe.

You could pontentially ally them with a Radical =I= (just not the one that had them all killed  as long as he/she was obviously radical (deamon hosts etc) as the previously mentioned one was quite sneaky in the fact that you didn't get it untill the very end (the GK's under his command obviously had no idea).

Hope that helps.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Keep them as a codex chapter when it comes to organisation. As jacobite said, they are still loyal(for now). Only the highest ranks in the Chapter, who form the Conclave can wield demon weapons, because they have been deemed strong enough by the chapter Librarians.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

My Relictors are run as if they have fallen to Chaos.
Later on i might do a regular marine army of them.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

They're currently listed as "loyal" in the 5th edition SM dex, but the =][= has requested that any Imperial force that allies with Relictors to keep watch on them "lest they turn Renegade" (p.29 of the 'dex). 

I recall that the Relictors as a chapter no longer exist, as their Ramilles-class Starfort/Fortress monestary was destroyed by that Inquisitor and his GK allies, as well as the Relictors being "banned" from recruiting on their homeworld... So your company of marines could easily be Loyal or traitors...


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

According to the new Codex, as it's been stated, the Relictors are noted as being loyal but untrustworthy. I would use the Space Marine Codex for a Relictors army, but model them with trophies and relics of the Ruinous Powers which they think they're using against Chaos. 

The reason I'd use the new Space Marine Codex isn't simply because it's "better"-- the Relictors are considered a loyal Chapter, and as such, would be supplied with the post-Heresy hardware that the Space Marines loyal to the Emperor have access to in plenty. 

Remember, not every Relictor is bedecked in stuff pulled from defeated Chaos warlords. It requires decades, if not centuries, of service to prove an individual is "incorruptable enough" to wield such artifacts against their creators. A Relic Blade, for example, could easily represent a reconsecrated daemon weapon that's been exorcised. Very few models have access to that sort of thing in the army list-- units which can take a lot of wargear probably have *something* special available which can represent a captured artifact. Entire squads, outside of perhaps the Relictors 1st Company, wouldn't be issued anything "dangerous."


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

I am doing up a Squad of Sternguard as a Deathwatch Kill-Team with a Relictor commander, who, being one of the elite of the elite (thus being drafted into a Deathwatch Kill-Team) has a demon-weapon which will just count as a Power Weapon.

On another note, the Deathwatch Upgrade Kit from the GW webstore is f'king awesome.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Truth Bearer said:


> I am doing up a Squad of Sternguard as a Deathwatch Kill-Team with a Relictor commander, who, being one of the elite of the elite (thus being drafted into a Deathwatch Kill-Team) has a demon-weapon which will just count as a Power Weapon.


That doesn't make sense fluffwise. Do you honestly think the other marines or an Inquisitor won't recognise a demon weapon when they see one, and execute him on the spot? Besides, with the Relictors considered untrustworthy, none of their personnell are likely to be called to serve in the Deathwatch.



> Very few models have access to that sort of thing in the army list-- units which can take a lot of wargear probably have *something* special available which can represent a captured artifact. Entire squads, outside of perhaps the Relictors 1st Company, wouldn't be issued anything "dangerous."


As I've said before, the only demon weapon or chaos artefact in a Relictors army should be wielded by the commander. The fluff states that only the very highest ranks of the chapter are deemed strong enough. So even the 1st company wouldn't have access to anything even slightly juicy.

Besides, there's only about 200 of them left anyway, and after their battle with the Inquisition and the loss of their starfort, they probably lost a lot of their artefacts, and those capable of wielding them.


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

Sense? Perhaps not alot of it, but it makes *enough* sense for me to do it just to make some cool looking models.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

chances are that the remaining 200 have most of the artifacts as that is what they would take with them if they ran away.


----------

